# Newb, need help with antenna



## jumpman23j (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm contemplating dropping DTV and looking to get an ota antenna. I don't think I will be able to mount one outside on the roof so I'm looking for indoor antenna but not sure if it will work in my situation. Here is my tvfool report

http://www.tvfool.com/?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=29&q=id%3d51344e8ed9eb51


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

jumpman23j said:


> I don't think I will be able to mount one outside on the roof.....


Why is that?

When I upgraded from SD to HD, they had to install a new mount (also, the previous one couldn't be reached from a ladder), so I used the old post and installed my OTA antenna on that.

So if you do cancel, maybe you could use your current mount to attach an outside antenna to it?


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

jumpman23j said:


> I'm contemplating dropping DTV and looking to get an ota antenna. I don't think I will be able to mount one outside on the roof so I'm looking for indoor antenna but not sure if it will work in my situation. Here is my tvfool report
> 
> http://www.tvfool.com/?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=29&q=id%3d51344e8ed9eb51


All your major networks are 2 edge and 45 miles away. See what the lowest Directv package you can subscribe to is.


----------



## jumpman23j (Jul 15, 2009)

trh said:


> Why is that?
> 
> When I upgraded from SD to HD, they had to install a new mount (also, the previous one couldn't be reached from a ladder), so I used the old post and installed my OTA antenna on that.
> 
> So if you do cancel, maybe you could use your current mount to attach an outside antenna to it?


Opps, sorry I thought I included it in my post but I'm dropping Directv and also moving. I'm not sure they will let me mount an antenna at the new rental. So what I'm gathering is that in order for me to get ota channels I will need a good roof mounted one? Thanks!


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

You'd have to talk to your landlord and see what exclusive use areas you might have. Is the TVFool report you linked in your OP the one for your new location? Do others have outside antennas?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

If you don't have somewhere to mount an outside OTA antenna, consider going cable with as basic a package as you can get (commonly called lifeline).


----------



## jumpman23j (Jul 15, 2009)

trh said:


> You'd have to talk to your landlord and see what exclusive use areas you might have. Is the TVFool report you linked in your OP the one for your new location? Do others have outside antennas?


It seems as though I posted the one for the old location so I'll post the tvfool for the new location. I talked to the landlord and he's fine with me mounting a roof ota antenna. Here is the correct tv fool report for the new location. Thanks!

http://www.tvfool.com/?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=29&q=id%3d5134f24970504e


----------

